# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Dagli USA fattura di servizi con partita iva EU?

## La matta

Giuro che questa non l'avevo mai vista.
Allora: un cliente mi porta una fattura (senza iva) per aver scaricato un programma da un sito USA.
Sennonché sulla fattura c'è scritto: VAT Reg: EU372000xxx cioè EU + 1 blocco numerico da 9 cifre.
E, sommariamente tradotto dall'inglese, cè scritto: il numero VAT  EU372000xxx è registrato in Irlanda  secondo il Regolamento Schema dei Servizi Elettronici (Fornitura di Servizi elettronici da Stati non membri) 792/2002. (ma le partite iva irlandesi sono costruite così 9X99999A) 
E adesso di questa fattura di euro 12,32 cosa ne faccio?  :Frown:  
Help!!!

----------


## La matta

Nel frattempo ho scoperto che si tratterebbe di legislazione speciale riguardante il commercio elettronico.
Quello che non mi quadra, però, è quanto riporta il sito V@T on E-Services dell'Ade, che in merito agli  obblighi delle ditte iscritte, così recita:  _Come si applica il regime speciale? 
Loperatore commerciale, identificato in uno Stato membro dellUnione Europea ai fini del regime speciale, è tenuto ad imputare lIVA sul prezzo di vendita dei servizi prestati, applicando laliquota ordinaria vigente nello Stato membro di Consumo, e a riscuotere la somma corrispondente._ 
Ma, siccome questa benedetta fattura, che riporta comunque anche la partita iva del mio cliente, recita: Subtotale 14.00, Tax  0.00, Sconto  1.68, Totale pagato  12.32, a meno che l'iva non sia compresa nel prezzo, non è stata applicata.  
Ora avrei mille domande... è corretta questa fatttura? Devo integrarla con iva, o fare autofattura? E, soprattutto, devo fare un intrastat? 
Un grazie in anticipo a chiunque potrà darmi una mano  :Smile:

----------


## sabrinallt

> Nel frattempo ho scoperto che si tratterebbe di legislazione speciale riguardante il commercio elettronico.
> Quello che non mi quadra, però, è quanto riporta il sito V@T on E-Services dell'Ade, che in merito agli  obblighi delle ditte iscritte, così recita:  _Come si applica il regime speciale? 
> Loperatore commerciale, identificato in uno Stato membro dellUnione Europea ai fini del regime speciale, è tenuto ad imputare lIVA sul prezzo di vendita dei servizi prestati, applicando laliquota ordinaria vigente nello Stato membro di Consumo, e a riscuotere la somma corrispondente._ 
> Ma, siccome questa benedetta fattura, che riporta comunque anche la partita iva del mio cliente, recita: Subtotale 14.00, Tax  0.00, Sconto  1.68, Totale pagato  12.32, a meno che l'iva non sia compresa nel prezzo, non è stata applicata.  
> Ora avrei mille domande... è corretta questa fatttura? Devo integrarla con iva, o fare autofattura? E, soprattutto, devo fare un intrastat? 
> Un grazie in anticipo a chiunque potrà darmi una mano

  riprendo questo post perchè sono nella stesa situazione e non so se devo fare l'intra o considerarlo acquisto extra comunitario...
a qualcuno di coi è capitato? avete intergrato la ft o emesso autofattura? e soprattutto aveta fatto l'intra o no?
non ce la faccio più con queste norme tutte da interpretare!!!

----------


## La matta

L'unica cosa di cui sono ragionevolmente certa è che l'intrastat non s'ha da fare. Infatti le partite iva EU vengono assegnate a ditte extraue per il commercio elettronico e non esiste obbligo nè possibilità di inserirle in intrastat. UE è un prefisso non previsto, al contrario di quelli degli stati membri.
Piuttosto, se non ricordo male, ma vado a memoria e potrei sbagliarmi, queste norme per il commercio elettronico sarebbero destinate ai rapporti B2C, quindi le fatture dovrebbero essere già comprensive dell'iva. Ciò implicherebbe che chi compra lo fa come privato.
Credo ci sia almeno un altro post del genere in archivio.

----------


## sabrinallt

> L'unica cosa di cui sono ragionevolmente certa è che l'intrastat non s'ha da fare. Infatti le partite iva EU vengono assegnate a ditte extraue per il commercio elettronico e non esiste obbligo nè possibilità di inserirle in intrastat. UE è un prefisso non previsto, al contrario di quelli degli stati membri.
> Piuttosto, se non ricordo male, ma vado a memoria e potrei sbagliarmi, queste norme per il commercio elettronico sarebbero destinate ai rapporti B2C, quindi le fatture dovrebbero essere già comprensive dell'iva. Ciò implicherebbe che chi compra lo fa come privato.
> Credo ci sia almeno un altro post del genere in archivio.

  Grazie la matta, in effetti anche io ho letto che le norme speciali sono solo per il BtoC e nel mio caso non credo si possa fare l'intra nemmeno volendo. 
Ciao

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie la matta, in effetti anche io ho letto che le norme speciali sono solo per il BtoC e nel mio caso non credo si possa fare l'intra nemmeno volendo. 
> Ciao

  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post227992 
saluti,
.

----------


## sabrinallt

Grazie Forstmeier! 
e quest'estate per ringraziare voi altoatesini vengo in vacanza a Sexten.
Ciao!

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie Forstmeier! 
> e quest'estate per ringraziare voi altoatesini vengo in vacanza a Sexten.
> Ciao!

  E fai bene. Trovi pace e divertimento. 
saluti,
.

----------

